# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  حل 18 تمرین ریاضی 2 فصل مشتقات جزئی و انتگرال های سه گانه در قبال پرداخت هزینه

## mohammadtaher

سلام و ا حترام .

داشنجور رشته مهندسی شیمی ترس 3 دانشگاه آزاد  شیراز هستم . این ترم ریاضی دو رو گرفته ام ولی متعسفانه در فصل مشتقات  جزئی و انتگرال های چند گانه بسیار ضعیف هستم  به طوری که از پاس شدن نا امید  شده ام . 

معمولا استاد از تمارینی که برای حل می دهد حدود  8 نمره  از انها در امتحان می دهد .  از دوستانی که توانایی حل این تمارین رو دارنند  خواهشمند هستیم به بنده  اطلاع دهند تا بتوانیم در قبال هزینه ایی که به  توافق می رسیم ، این  تمارین رو حل کنند .

تمارین حدود 18 تمرین از فصل های مشتقات جزئی و انگرال های چند گانه و... می باشد .

حل  هر تمرین باید به صورت ساده و کامل و مرحله به مرحله با ذکر اینکه از  چه  فرمولاتی استفاده شده است باشد .( منظور از فرمولات مشتق و انتگرال )

هزینه ی مورد توافق برای کاربران فعال جهت اعتماد سازی به بنده که تازه وارد هست  کامل در ابتدا شروع حل پرداخت می شود . 

تمارین بزودی به این تاپیک اضافه می شود .


*عکس های تمرین ها اضافه شد .*

http://8pic.ir/images/hmh21apztvaxoy39j3hv.jpg
http://8pic.ir/images/dzk9p6nbwgw66a65m5cv.jpg
http://8pic.ir/images/q7gr031zysfo4cns4pkl.jpg
http://8pic.ir/images/rvqwzmygfvwoewif5z8s.jpg


سپاس از شما .

----------


## mohammadtaher

تمرین ها به تاپیک اضافه شد .

----------


## mohammadtaher

یکی ینست به ما کمک کنه

----------


## saman123

من برات حلشون می کنم داداش چقدر میدی؟

----------


## saman123

همه رو نوشتم عکس کشیدم پول رو به کارتم بفرست عکسا رو واست ایمیل می کنم 
بفرستم شماره کارت رو؟

----------


## mkh-ana

> سلام و ا حترام .
> 
> داشنجور رشته مهندسی شیمی ترس 3 دانشگاه آزاد  شیراز هستم . این ترم ریاضی دو رو گرفته ام ولی متعسفانه در فصل مشتقات  جزئی و انتگرال های چند گانه بسیار ضعیف هستم  به طوری که از پاس شدن نا امید  شده ام . 
> 
> معمولا استاد از تمارینی که برای حل می دهد حدود  8 نمره  از انها در امتحان می دهد .  از دوستانی که توانایی حل این تمارین رو دارنند  خواهشمند هستیم به بنده  اطلاع دهند تا بتوانیم در قبال هزینه ایی که به  توافق می رسیم ، این  تمارین رو حل کنند .
> 
> تمارین حدود 18 تمرین از فصل های مشتقات جزئی و انگرال های چند گانه و... می باشد .
> 
> حل  هر تمرین باید به صورت ساده و کامل و مرحله به مرحله با ذکر اینکه از  چه  فرمولاتی استفاده شده است باشد .( منظور از فرمولات مشتق و انتگرال )
> ...


سلام با بنده تماس بگیرین.

----------


## mohammadtaher

> سلام با بنده تماس بگیرین.


سپاس از طریق پیغام خصوصی براتون پیغام ارسال کردم .  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## saj8jad

چهار تا سوال حل کردن و یه کمک رسوندن به این بزرگوار حالا برای رضای خدا هم که شده پول گرفتن داره خب؟!  :Yahoo (110):  عجب!  :Yahoo (110): 

پیامبر (ص) : زکات علم نشر آن است.

----------


## mohammadtaher

> چهار تا سوال حل کردن و یه کمک رسوندن به این بزرگوار حالا برای رضای خدا هم که شده پول گرفتن داره خب؟!  عجب! 
> 
> پیامبر (ص) : زکات علم نشر آن است.


سلام استاد  :Yahoo (112):  خسته نباشید دلاور .

من تعریف بچه های اینجا رو زیاد شنیدم که خیلی حرفه ایی و بچه های خون گرمی هستم  :Yahoo (83):  حیف که ما دیگه از نظر درسی یکم ضعیف هستیم وگر نه میتونستیم بهترین دوستامون رو اینجا پیدا کنیم . من به جواب این تمرین ها خیلی احتیاج دارم برای همین حاظرم هر کسی که وقتش رو بزاره و به من کمک کنه هزینه ایی ناچیز در قبال تشکر تقدیمشون کنم  :Yahoo (8):  اگه کسی هم رو مرام و معرفت انجام بده هر روز دعاش میکنم  :Yahoo (94):  

یا علی

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام استاد  خسته نباشید دلاور .
> 
> من تعریف بچه های اینجا رو زیاد شنیدم که خیلی حرفه ایی و بچه های خون گرمی هستم  حیف که ما دیگه از نظر درسی یکم ضعیف هستیم وگر نه میتونستیم بهترین دوستامون رو اینجا پیدا کنیم . من به جواب این تمرین ها خیلی احتیاج دارم برای همین حاظرم هر کسی که وقتش رو بزاره و به من کمک کنه هزینه ایی ناچیز در قبال تشکر تقدیمشون کنم  اگه کسی هم رو مرام و معرفت انجام بده هر روز دعاش میکنم  
> 
> یا علی


سلام بزرگوار  :Yahoo (81): 

درست شنیدین  :Yahoo (1):  بچه های انجمن همگی خون گرم ، با معرفت ، بامرام و باحالن  :Yahoo (1): 

عیبی نداره داداش اینجا همه پروفسور و عالم نیستن و هر کسی سوالی یا اشکالی چیزی داشته باشه مطرح میکنه و دوستان به کمک هم مشکل رو برطرف میکنن  :Yahoo (1): 

بله صحیح  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق و پیروز باشین  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع)  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## mohammadtaher

> سلام بزرگوار 
> 
> درست شنیدین  بچه های انجمن همگی خون گرم ، با معرفت ، بامرام و باحالن 
> 
> عیبی نداره داداش اینجا همه پروفسور و عالم نیستن و هر کسی سوالی یا اشکالی چیزی داشته باشه مطرح میکنه و دوستان به کمک هم مشکل رو برطرف میکنن 
> 
> بله صحیح 
> 
> موفق و پیروز باشین 
> یاعلی(ع)


 :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mamad.hny

حل نشدن هنوز؟

----------


## mohammadtaher

> حل نشدن هنوز؟


سلام عزیز دلم . دوستان  مشغله و درس زیاد دارن وقت نمی کنند  :Yahoo (101):   یکی از دوستان در پست ها اولی گفتن حل کردنند ولی مثل اینکه سر کاری بود  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (39): 

ان شا الله که عزیزان به بنده کمک می کنند  :Yahoo (8):  سولات از سطح بسیار پاینی بر خور دار هست ولی خوب ما درس خون نیستیم  :Yahoo (9):  

یا علی

----------


## mohammadtaher

بروز رسانی

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammadtaher


سلام و ا حترام .

داشنجور رشته مهندسی شیمی ترس 3 دانشگاه آزاد  شیراز هستم . این ترم ریاضی دو رو گرفته ام ولی متعسفانه در فصل مشتقات  جزئی و انتگرال های چند گانه بسیار ضعیف هستم  به طوری که از پاس شدن نا امید  شده ام . 

معمولا استاد از تمارینی که برای حل می دهد حدود  8 نمره  از انها در امتحان می دهد .  از دوستانی که توانایی حل این تمارین رو دارنند  خواهشمند هستیم به بنده  اطلاع دهند تا بتوانیم در قبال هزینه ایی که به  توافق می رسیم ، این  تمارین رو حل کنند .

تمارین حدود 18 تمرین از فصل های مشتقات جزئی و انگرال های چند گانه و... می باشد .

حل  هر تمرین باید به صورت ساده و کامل و مرحله به مرحله با ذکر اینکه از  چه  فرمولاتی استفاده شده است باشد .( منظور از فرمولات مشتق و انتگرال )

هزینه ی مورد توافق برای کاربران فعال جهت اعتماد سازی به بنده که تازه وارد هست  کامل در ابتدا شروع حل پرداخت می شود . 

تمارین بزودی به این تاپیک اضافه می شود .


عکس های تمرین ها اضافه شد . قیمت مورد نظر برای حل این تمارین : 50.000 تومان می باشد . البته جهت اعتماد سازی هزینه تماما در ابتدا کار به حساب شخص واریز میشود 

http://8pic.ir/images/hmh21apztvaxoy39j3hv.jpg
http://8pic.ir/images/dzk9p6nbwgw66a65m5cv.jpg
http://8pic.ir/images/q7gr031zysfo4cns4pkl.jpg
http://8pic.ir/images/rvqwzmygfvwoewif5z8s.jpg


سپاس از شما .


سلام عزیز
متاسفانه بنده فقط مطالب دبیرستانی رو بلدم(اونم به زور) پس خودم که نمی تونم حل کنم.
تا اونجا که بنده اطلاع دارم تو انجمن چند نفر هستند که می تونن کار شما رو راه بندازن.
1-  @SUBZERO   که پاسخگوی بخش ریاضی اند.
2- استاد محمد نادری که میتونین به وبلاگشون مراجعه کنید و شماره شون رو پیدا کنید. 1fizikdan.ir
3- محمد خندان که تو پست های اولی گفتند با هاشون تماس بگیرید از طریق شماره های امضاش نه پیام خصوصی و این حرفا
عزت زیاد*

----------


## afshin_moghtada

سلام دوست عزیز. به جز سوال اول شما، متاسفانه  قادر به پاسخ گویی به باقی سوالات شما نیستم. چون همونطوری که دوستم dmb گفت، سوالات در حد ریاضیات دانشگاهی هست. اما سوال اول که آشنایی با اون رو مدیون جزوه خوب معلم دیفرانسیلم هستم، سعی کردم خیلی با جزئیات واست توضیح بدم.



فکر میگنم با این توضیحات بتونی مشتق x نسبت به z رو حساب کنی. ولی اگه  نتونستی بگو تا حل اونم واست بذارم.

----------


## mohammadtaher

> *
> سلام عزیز
> متاسفانه بنده فقط مطالب دبیرستانی رو بلدم(اونم به زور) پس خودم که نمی تونم حل کنم.
> تا اونجا که بنده اطلاع دارم تو انجمن چند نفر هستند که می تونن کار شما رو راه بندازن.
> 1-  @SUBZERO   که پاسخگوی بخش ریاضی اند.
> 2- استاد محمد نادری که میتونین به وبلاگشون مراجعه کنید و شماره شون رو پیدا کنید. 1fizikdan.ir
> 3- محمد خندان که تو پست های اولی گفتند با هاشون تماس بگیرید از طریق شماره های امضاش نه پیام خصوصی و این حرفا
> عزت زیاد*


سلام استاد  :Yahoo (9): 

یه دنیا ممنون .   :Yahoo (8): 

اقای خندان بنده موفق به برقراری تماس با ایشون نشدم ولی از طریق پیغام خصوصی براشون پیغام فرستادم ولی هنوز به سایت سر نزدند فردا حتما مجدد باهاشون تماس میگیرم  :Yahoo (83): 

برای کاربر  @SUBZERO هم پیغام دادم ان شا الله کمکمون می کنند  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammadtaher

> سلام دوست عزیز. به جز سوال اول شما، متاسفانه  قادر به پاسخ گویی به باقی سوالات شما نیستم. چون همونطوری که دوستم dmb گفت، سوالات در حد ریاضیات دانشگاهی هست. اما سوال اول که آشنایی با اون رو مدیون جزوه خوب معلم دیفرانسیلم هستم، سعی کردم خیلی با جزئیات واست توضیح بدم.
> 
> 
> 
> فکر میگنم با این توضیحات بتونی مشتق x نسبت به z رو حساب کنی. ولی اگه  نتونستی بگو تا حل اونم واست بذارم.


عزیز دلم ممنون .  :Yahoo (9):   :Yahoo (16):  

واقعا اگه ما استاد هایی داشتیم که به این خوبی توضیح میدادن دیگه هیچ مشکلی نداشتیم   :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## shayas75

داداش بفرما از سوال دو هستش تا سوال 7، سوال 5هم 
چون مثل هم بودن یکیشونو حل کردم ...
بقیه هم هروقت تونستم میزارم ... موفق باشی

----------


## mohammadtaher

> داداش بفرما از سوال دو هستش تا سوال 7، سوال 5هم 
> چون مثل هم بودن یکیشونو حل کردم ...
> بقیه هم هروقت تونستم میزارم ... موفق باشی


سلام عزیز دلم  :Yahoo (19):  سلام استاد  :Yahoo (8):  خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی ممنون  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (5):  بابا دمت گرم  :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (83): 
واقعا ازت متشکرم هم بخاطر حل و هم توضیحاتت .  :Yahoo (8): 
عزیز همین جوری که در اول تاپیک گفتم هر کس تمارین رو حل بکنه هزینه ایی که تعیین شده تقدیمش می کنم به عنوان شیرینی  :Yahoo (5):  لطفا شماره کارتت رو برام بفرست .

همچنین دوست عزیز هر وقت وقت داشتید حتما ادامه تمارین رو هم حل کنید  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## shayas75

> سلام عزیز دلم  سلام استاد  خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی ممنون  بابا دمت گرم 
> واقعا ازت متشکرم هم بخاطر حل و هم توضیحاتت . 
> عزیز همین جوری که در اول تاپیک گفتم هر کس تمارین رو حل بکنه هزینه ایی که تعیین شده تقدیمش می کنم به عنوان شیرینی  لطفا شماره کارتت رو برام بفرست .
> 
> همچنین دوست عزیز هر وقت وقت داشتید حتما ادامه تمارین رو هم حل کنید


قربونت داداش، چشم بقیه هم سعی میکنم تا پایان امشب  یا نهایتا فرداشب بهت برسونم.
هزینه چیه؟!! فقط برای سلامتی مادربزرگم دعا کن لطفا ... خیلی ممنون

----------


## mohammadtaher

> قربونت داداش، چشم بقیه هم سعی میکنم تا پایان امشب  یا نهایتا فرداشب بهت برسونم.
> هزینه چیه؟!! فقط برای سلامتی مادربزرگم دعا کن لطفا ... خیلی ممنون


سلام استاد  :Yahoo (83): 

قربون معرفتت برم  :Yahoo (8):  مطعن باش غیر از این نیست ، و ان شا الله مادر بزرگت در سلامتی کامل و 1000 سال عمر داشته باشه .

یا علی

----------


## shayas75

داداش بفرما ابنم بقیش

----------


## mohammadtaher

> داداش بفرما ابنم بقیش



عزیز دلم خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی ممنون  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 

اجرت با امام حسین .

بازم جایی سوالی داشتم و لازم به توضیح مختصری بود مجدد مزاحم خودتون میشم  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mohammadtaher

@shayas75

عزیز میتونی از صفحه زیر به عکس بهتر بگیری ؟  :Yahoo (8): 

http://forum.konkur.in/attachments/5...607_191553.jpg

----------


## shayas75

بفرما

----------


## shayas75

> عزیز دلم خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی ممنون 
> 
> اجرت با امام حسین .
> 
> بازم جایی سوالی داشتم و لازم به توضیح مختصری بود مجدد مزاحم خودتون میشم


قربونت مخلصم ...
باشه حتما در خدمتم ...

----------


## mohammadtaher

@shayas75
دوست عزیز سلام  :Yahoo (8):  اول بگم که واقعا حل و توضیحاتی که داده بودید خیلی تونست کمکم کنه  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (106): 
استاد یک توضیج کامل میخواستم وقت کردید برامون بدید  :Yahoo (9):  سه تا سوال حل شده داشتم برای تابع ضمنی اگر براتون مقدور یه توضیح بدید تا شاید فرجی بشه .   :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (114): 

مثلاو قتی گفته تابع f فلان مقدار است در نقاط داده شده بدست اورید . بعد میخواستم بدون چطوری مشتق f نسبت xyz رو به صورت ضمنی حساب کرده همچنین این نقاطی که گفته رو چطوری قرار داده که مقدار اخر به دست امده . 

http://8pic.ir/images/zyh6hnysm9copsa7g6d5.jpg
http://8pic.ir/images/tcn7u9gd6vumiinigrpr.jpg

استاد تا سه چهار روز اینده هم جواب دبدید مشکلی نیستا 
یا علی

----------


## shayas75

> @shayas75
> دوست عزیز سلام  اول بگم که واقعا حل و توضیحاتی که داده بودید خیلی تونست کمکم کنه 
> استاد یک توضیج کامل میخواستم وقت کردید برامون بدید  سه تا سوال حل شده داشتم برای تابع ضمنی اگر براتون مقدور یه توضیح بدید تا شاید فرجی بشه .  
> 
> مثلاو قتی گفته تابع f فلان مقدار است در نقاط داده شده بدست اورید . بعد میخواستم بدون چطوری مشتق f نسبت xyz رو به صورت ضمنی حساب کرده همچنین این نقاطی که گفته رو چطوری قرار داده که مقدار اخر به دست امده . 
> 
> http://8pic.ir/images/zyh6hnysm9copsa7g6d5.jpg
> http://8pic.ir/images/tcn7u9gd6vumiinigrpr.jpg
> 
> ...


سلام داداش! اینا که مشتق ضمنی نیستن مشتق ضمنی به این صورت تعریف میشه 
F(x,y,z)=0     ya       F(x,y)=0
تو این سوالا و جوابایی که فرستادی معادله بصورت صریح بیان شده ...
کاری که برای حل این سوالات انجام بدی اینه که: وقتی از تابعی نسبت به بقیه متغیرها
داری مشتق میگیری باید بقیه متغیرها رو ثابت فرض کنی، مثلا فرض کن عددن بعدش 
مشتق معمولی میگیریو نقاطی که داده رو به ازای x,y,z میزاریو جواب بدست میاد ...
حل شد؟!

----------


## mohammadtaher

> سلام داداش! اینا که مشتق ضمنی نیستن مشتق ضمنی به این صورت تعریف میشه 
> F(x,y,z)=0     ya       F(x,y)=0
> تو این سوالا و جوابایی که فرستادی معادله بصورت صریح بیان شده ...
> کاری که برای حل این سوالات انجام بدی اینه که: وقتی از تابعی نسبت به بقیه متغیرها
> داری مشتق میگیری باید بقیه متغیرها رو ثابت فرض کنی، مثلا فرض کن عددن بعدش 
> مشتق معمولی میگیریو نقاطی که داده رو به ازای x,y,z میزاریو جواب بدست میاد ...
> حل شد؟!


سلام استاد  :Yahoo (8): 
 احوال شما ؟
داداش اول بگم که من خیلی خیلی تو ریاضی دو ضعیف هستم  :Yahoo (101):  جزوه رو هم اخر ترم گرفتم . چون رشتم تجربی بوده تازه اینا رو دارم یاد میگیرم  :Yahoo (9):  برای همین خیلی تو این مباحث ضعیف هستم . 

این قسمت که براتون اسکرین شات دادم حل شده یه تمرین هست فقط میخواستم بدونم کلن چارچوب حل این تمرین به چه صورت هست مثلا مشتق تابع اف نسب به ایکس رو چطوری بدست اوده و بعد چطوری برابر با یک شده .

----------


## shayas75

مثلا فرض کن تابع 2^F(x,y)=2xy هستش، و ما مشتقش نسبت به x و y را در نقطه (1,2) رو میخواهیم:
حالا روند حل; اول مشتق اف رو نسبت به x بدست میاریم برای اینکار باید فرض کنیم y یک عدد ثابته مثلا فرض کن
y=1 هستش، اونموقع F=2x هستش حالا جواب این مشتق میشه 2، به همین صورت حالا y رو عدد ثابت فرض 
میکنیم و مثل همین حل میکنیم که جواب میشه 2y^2 حالا وقتشه که نقطه ای رو که میخوایم جاگذاری کنیم که
جواب میشه 8، حالا همینکارو برای مشق این تابع نسبت به y انجام میدیمو و اینبار x رو عدد ثابت فرض میکنیم و 
اونوقت جواب میشه 4xy و نقطمونو توش جاگذاری میکنیم که میشه 8.
حل شد؟!

----------


## mohammadtaher

> مثلا فرض کن تابع 2^F(x,y)=2xy هستش، و ما مشتقش نسبت به x و y را در نقطه (1,2) رو میخواهیم:
> حالا روند حل; اول مشتق اف رو نسبت به x بدست میاریم برای اینکار باید فرض کنیم y یک عدد ثابته مثلا فرض کن
> y=1 هستش، اونموقع F=2x هستش حالا جواب این مشتق میشه 2، به همین صورت حالا y رو عدد ثابت فرض 
> میکنیم و مثل همین حل میکنیم که جواب میشه 2y^2 حالا وقتشه که نقطه ای رو که میخوایم جاگذاری کنیم که
> جواب میشه 8، حالا همینکارو برای مشق این تابع نسبت به y انجام میدیمو و اینبار x رو عدد ثابت فرض میکنیم و 
> اونوقت جواب میشه 4xy و نقطمونو توش جاگذاری میکنیم که میشه 8.
> حل شد؟!


استاد دمت گرم  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (4):  اول بخاطر حل تمارین ازتون تشکر کنم دوم اینکه اینقدر با حوصله توضیح دادید . سوم اینکه خدا مادربزرگتون رو همیشه براتون نگه داره و همیشه سالم و تندرست باشند  :Yahoo (3): 

استاد یک در خواست دیگه ازتون داشتم البته اگه تا 10 روز دیگه هم وقت کردید انجام دادید مشکلی نیست . سوالاتی که مربوط به انتگرال هست رو که حل کردید میتونید سوال هایی که حواب انتگرال رو حل نکردید رو هم حل کنید . اخه من خیلی تو مبحث انتگرال ضعیف هستم و این ها رو هم باید حفظ کنم  :Yahoo (2):  البته هر وقت ، وقت آزاد داشتید انجام بدید  :Y (542):

----------


## shayas75

> استاد دمت گرم  اول بخاطر حل تمارین ازتون تشکر کنم دوم اینکه اینقدر با حوصله توضیح دادید . سوم اینکه خدا مادربزرگتون رو همیشه براتون نگه داره و همیشه سالم و تندرست باشند 
> 
> استاد یک در خواست دیگه ازتون داشتم البته اگه تا 10 روز دیگه هم وقت کردید انجام دادید مشکلی نیست . سوالاتی که مربوط به انتگرال هست رو که حل کردید میتونید سوال هایی که حواب انتگرال رو حل نکردید رو هم حل کنید . اخه من خیلی تو مبحث انتگرال ضعیف هستم و این ها رو هم باید حفظ کنم  البته هر وقت ، وقت آزاد داشتید انجام بدید


فدات داداش! باشه هرموقع وقت کردم اونارو هم میزارم برات!
در ضمن من استاد نیستما؟!!!! موفق باشی

----------


## mohammadtaher

> فدات داداش! باشه هرموقع وقت کردم اونارو هم میزارم برات!
> در ضمن من استاد نیستما؟!!!! موفق باشی


ممنون  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mohammadtaher

@shayas75 سلام داداش . عزیز وقت نکردید جواب انتگرال ها رو هم محاسبه کنید ؟  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## shayas75

> @shayas75 سلام داداش . عزیز وقت نکردید جواب انتگرال ها رو هم محاسبه کنید ؟


اقا شرمنده امتحانات پشت سرهمه، این هفته 3تا امتحان داشتیم دیگه وقت نکردم ....
ولی امشب میفرستم برات .......  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mohammadtaher

@shayas75 داداش ممنون  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## mohammadtaher

سلام داداش هنوز وقت نکردید برای ما انجام بدی برای پس فردا لازم داریم  :Yahoo (12):  @shayas75

----------


## shayas75

اقا بفرما، شرمنده دیر شد.  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## mohammadtaher

> اقا بفرما، شرمنده دیر شد.


داداش یه دنیا ممنون  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (1):  مرد نیستی پاتو بزاری تو شیراز خبر ندی  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## shayas75

> داداش یه دنیا ممنون  مرد نیستی پاتو بزاری تو شیراز خبر ندی


قربونت داداش، خیلی مخلصم  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## mohammadtaher

> قربونت داداش، خیلی مخلصم


داداش یک زحمت دیگه داشتم  :Yahoo (2): 

میتونی ادامه جواب سوال 6 و 7 و  از سوال 10 ادامه جواب انتگرال هایی که به صورت I3 و  I4 نوشته ایی رو هم بدست بیاری . همچنین جواب ادامه انگرال های 11 و 12 و 13  رو هم به دست بیاری ؟ فقط ادامه همون قسمت هایی که در حل هایی که اول دادید در ادامه انتگرال به صورت .... زده بودید .

 من تو این مباحث خیلی خیلی ضعیف هستم برای همین هی به شما می گم حل کنید  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (101):  چون باید این ها رو حفظ کنم  :Yahoo (80):

----------


## shayas75

> داداش یک زحمت دیگه داشتم 
> 
> میتونی ادامه جواب سوال 6 و 7 و  از سوال 10 ادامه جواب انتگرال هایی که به صورت I3 و  I4 نوشته ایی رو هم بدست بیاری . همچنین جواب ادامه انگرال های 11 و 12 و 13  رو هم به دست بیاری ؟ فقط ادامه همون قسمت هایی که در حل هایی که اول دادید در ادامه انتگرال به صورت .... زده بودید .
> 
>  من تو این مباحث خیلی خیلی ضعیف هستم برای همین هی به شما می گم حل کنید  چون باید این ها رو حفظ کنم


باشه سعی میکنم تا امشب بفرستم ...

----------


## mohammadtaher

> باشه سعی میکنم تا امشب بفرستم ...


داداش گلم خیلی خیلی ممنون  :Yahoo (8): 

باز عذر خواهی میکنم  :Yahoo (101):  اگر براتون مقدوره تا امشب بفرستید .

از صبر و حوصله شما خیلی خیلی ممنون هستیم  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## mohammadtaher

@shayas75 مهندس امشب وقت نمیکنی  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## shayas75

داداش بفرما. فقط تو بعضی سوالات یه جاهایی به تغییر متغیر میرسید
خیلی طولانی میشد. دیگه بقیشو حل نکردم. شرمنده

----------


## mohammadtaher

> داداش بفرما. فقط تو بعضی سوالات یه جاهایی به تغییر متغیر میرسید
> خیلی طولانی میشد. دیگه بقیشو حل نکردم. شرمنده


مهندس خیلی خیلی ممنون  :Yahoo (15):  خیلی لطف کردی

----------


## shayas75

> مهندس خیلی خیلی ممنون  خیلی لطف کردی


قربونت مهندس

----------


## mohammadtaher

جناب میتوانید فقط نقطه بحرانی دو تابع زیر رو بدست اورید ؟
 @shayas75

http://8pic.ir/images/0njwkfrcji315357ynbv.jpg

----------

